# Sound unter Linux



## oezer (20. Oktober 2000)

Wo wir schon mal dabei sind,

Wie krieg ich auch den Sound installiert und was muss ich beachten! ist eine Soundblaster 16.

ich komm einfach mit der Suse-db nicht klar und die ganzen How-To´s da sollte man vorher informatik studieren. Ob ich faul bin? ja aber net soooo arg, schliesslich hab ich es ja auch installiert bekommen. Natürlich mit Windowmaker!

danke und gruss
OeKo


----------



## anonymous (21. Oktober 2000)

Hey Mann, wenn Du schon so faul bist, dann nimm doch einfach

Corel Linux SE 

da funzt auch der Sound...hehe



l8er,

-pete


----------



## oezer (1. November 2000)

*sch**** druff...*

Hab einfach die alte Suses6.2 runter von der Platte und die neue suse7.0 und ich sage euch es rrrrrrrrrrroooocccckkkktt 

es lebe der Sozialismus (open-sources)  niahahahaa


----------



## kab00m (1. November 2000)

*...*

Haha...
Suse Linux...
Ist ja ganz nett aber neht doch einfach Redhat, das ist eh besser!
°


----------



## tuXX (10. November 2000)

*Des Rätsels Lösung*

Ich habe SuSE 7 Pro. Benutz' doch einfach YaST2 und lass die Karte automatisch erkennen. Da ist alsaconfig praktisch schon eingebaut. Musst natürlich SB16-Support mit im Kernel haben. Ich hab's genauso gemacht.


----------



## oezer (12. November 2000)

*??*

*schüttel mit dem Kopf ---> wie oben schon beschrieben ist das Problem schon gelöst. Danke nochmals 

gruss
OeKo


----------



## MasterL (13. November 2000)

*SuSE*

Wer kann SuSE schon das Wasser reichen?


----------



## oezer (13. November 2000)

*K.A.*

K.A.=Keine Ahnung

Suse ist schon richtig gut, ich denk mir mal das die nächsten Versionen die auf den Markt kommen werden immer besser werden und irgendwann mal sogar der Hr. Dau damit klar kommen wird.

gruss
OeKo


----------



## theinvaderofhell (26. November 2000)

*SOUND*

ja jungs kauft euch doch gleich nen mac wenn ihr nicht mal fähig seit under lin sound zu installieren,oder es wenigstens zu versuchen, für die di sich immer noch an einer der älteren suses ohne yas2(so ein mist)halten, hier eine kleine anleitung, al erstes müsst ihr mal das paket oss open sound system installieren unter kommerzielle softwware zu finden, dann den kernel, beim densoundkarten nur die module reintun, unter m das x aktivieren und dann gehts los, mache cd /tmp
dort solltest du was mit oss-2.2.1 oder so finden, dann öffnen, ./oss-install eingeben, den anweisungen folgen, meisstens erkennt er die karte sonst auswählen und installieren, sollte einkernel problem auftauchen den kernel nochmal kompilieren und neu starten. Have fun and don't forge:

Skateisnot a crime.


----------

